# Manfrotto Ball Head



## zoomdog (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm new here so if this is not the right place for this please forgive me and delete. I have a Manfrotto
Jr Light Duty Grip Ball Head for tripod. In like new condition with one plate and original box. $150 which includes shipping. This is great for any camera with a 70-200 f2/70-300 f4 or similar. Nothing much bigger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Sale items should be posted in classifieds.


----------



## zoomdog (Feb 14, 2016)

Okay thanks! Will do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

